
Saudi Arabia's crown prince promises country will return to moderate, open Islam - tosh
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-arabia-crown-prince-mohammed-bin-salman-saud-moderate-islam-vision-2030-conference-a8017181.html
======
woodandsteel
This would be great if it happened.

A large part of why Saudi Arabia went extermist, from what I read, is due to
the militant extremist seizure of the Grand Mosque, the holiest site in Islam,
in 1979

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Mosque_seizure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Mosque_seizure)

The Saudi Arabia responded to the seizure by making the country much more
extreme. They also supported thousands of extremist madrassas in many Muslim
nations, and this did a great deal to help groups like Al Queda and ISIS
recruit members.

------
vonnik
"return"...

